# Prohormones



## Franklin Yeti (May 28, 2015)

What is the general opinion on Prohormones from the group?  Stay away?  I have heard a good amount of bad things, but you also hear some good things.  Seems like the potential liver damage would be worth staying away from them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2015)

It's not the liver damage....

It's having a suppressed hpta with no exogenous testosterone supplied for very little gains.

Oral only is for women


----------



## wabbitt (May 28, 2015)

I ran prohormones before the big ban.    Made some great gains for the most part.  Thanks to Uncle Sam and the ban, I took the plunge to the darkside.  That's when you realize that ph's can't even begin to compare or measure up.  Far less sides, and the sides are more controllable, and the gains, well, they speak for themselves.  
When you really measure risk vs. reward, the answer is obvious.  Just say no to ph's!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 28, 2015)

the only thing out there thats worth a shit is hdrol, halo, helladrol, etc.  its all the same thing.  Its pretty much tbol.

As POB said, using without tes isnt a good idea, well actually a very bad idea.  but this hdrol,halo, whatever clone you find is 90% tbol.  Get enough to run 70mg for 6wks.  Get lots of liver supports and really read up on what pct is, what you need and where your going to get it.

we dont have anything to do with sourcing shit here, just talking about stuff.  So figure out where your going to find things like clomid & nolva.  


GL man


----------



## Franklin Yeti (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I'll stick to looking into doing my first cycle of real gear.


----------



## coledeskin (May 31, 2015)

Yeah I ran a ph cycle not too long ago and made some great strength gains and put on about 7 or 8 pounds. Its nothing compared to the real stuff though, don't waste your money on them if gear is an option.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 10, 2016)

I ran M1T and liked it.
Head achs and tired the first week.
PCT was a lil more simple.
My source owned the company and he stressed liver care more the PCT and made sure I got milk thistle on top of what I took.
Gained 15 kept 12 pounds after 5 weeks.
If you do a PH get live support.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 10, 2016)

*liver care more then PCT


----------



## Yaya (Dec 10, 2016)

Elf on the shelf


----------



## lexus7977 (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree.  Prohormones aren't worth it.  I remember falling for the whole prohormone thing 20 yrs ago when the mags were pushing them hard.  They're nothing like the real thing.  Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## RKIII (Dec 18, 2016)

Back when I did my first one 10 plus years, I used milk thistle.  That was my only support.

I think they were cleaner back then.  Once the first ban came down manufacturers had to make things one step then two steps converstions to the target compound.  That is where you get the liver stress.  You spend more on TUDCA/UDCA and supports than on the actual PH now.

I was surprised to see that baseball player get pinched for using the designer steroid clostebol.  I did a double take.  He probably was not using mechabol/pmag but I thought that stuff was long gone by now.  Or the guy was smarter than that.


----------



## Battletoad (Dec 24, 2016)

Just stay away from them. I personally liked Methylstenbolone, but it also shut me down pretty hard. My libido and energy dropped, and then my testicles atrophied. In hindsight, it was stupid to consider running an oral without test, but I was impatient, and the msten was legal. Fortunately for me, my hpta bounced back to baseline within a few months. For the potential damage that can be done, 99% of PH/DS just aren't worth it. 

I think Methylstenbolone has a legit use as an oral in a proper cycle, but it's nothing to be casually messed around with. That's just my two cents, though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2016)

vucutgelistirme said:


> ı did not use it.



Good to know. My life is enriched by this knowledge


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2016)

vucutgelistirme said:


> ı did not use it.



 im guessing your a var only type guy..and u bridge cycles with clomid..right??


----------

